# the best snow foam



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

which is the best snow foam,bilt hamber or autoglym?i wash my car by using snow foam only,


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm happy with Autoglym but wouldn't step into that minefield by declaring it the best 

It is a good price and readily available in Halfords.
It also works well with my Karcher foam attachment that some people are pretty dismissive of


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

As with most products, you'll get a different answer regarding the best of that product range but I've used Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and for me it's great for two reasons: Cleaning ability and price. For 5 litres it's one of the cheaper (and effective) snow foams available.
I haven't used Autoglym Polar Blast so I can't comment on how effective it's around double the price of BH AF. Cookies reviewed Polar Blast here: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411127
Another snow foam product that is mentioned often is Wax- Planet 8 below: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411127 which I haven't used either but again is more expensive than BH AF.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As for "Best" it only turns into a popularity response.
take a look at *Brian1612* review on Bilt Hamber and go from there. He was really impressed and can back it up for all to watch/read.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2020)

Polar blast is good, however it is very corrosive. Keep it well away from wheel arches and brakes IMO.

Bilt Hamber has amazing cleaning ability, but at the recommended 4%PIR it will in my experience and opinion seriously degrade coatings and sealants. On my CQuartz coated car it has be very noticeable after only 8 months. At a lesser concentration it would likely be OK.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bilt Hamber for cleaning power and cost economy, Autoglym for satisfying thick cream and nice smell.

I used Wax Planets 8 Below recently and it seems with this stuff you get the best of both worlds (Thick and effective but more expensive by the gallon).


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Auto foam will no doubt get the vote here, and there are plenty of images to support its cleaning ability.

I can't say i've seen anything like the dirt dropping onto the ground as some photos imply, but perhaps my cars don't have the same level or type of dirt clinging to them ?? It's certainly one of the better foams i've had, once you get beyond the fact you won't get shaving foam type layers.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I have only ever used BH so have nothing to compare it to.

Tbh my cars are never really that dirty and I use it at less than recommended to just give a pre-wash to minimise time touching the car. It works for me.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I use a vareity of foams for general cleaning, Auto Finness, g technique and some CG ones.. If the car is totally stinking and needs fresh protection i use BH AF as it cleans amazingly.. strips off a lot LSP's IMO though


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

has anyone got free shipping so i can order this


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Valet pro is decent. The autosmart one is supposed to be very good too. Also liked the Carchem one.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im using anglewax snow foam atm, i rate it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I find the dilution ratios for auto foam just too much to make it economic. To get 4% I'd have to have 650ml in my foam bottle. That's 8 washes out of a 5 litre bottle. Even if I only use half that's 16 washes for £18.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Wax planet 8 below


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

DannyRS3 said:


> Polar blast is good, however it is very corrosive. Keep it well away from wheel arches and brakes IMO.


Are you sure about that? The product is not corrosive at all. It is neutral. Who told you it was corrosive?


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Wax Planet Eight Below. First time I used it, so good haven't questioned changing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2020)

Autoglym said:


> Are you sure about that? The product is not corrosive at all. It is neutral. Who told you it was corrosive?


The bright orange drums on my wife's (new) SMART car, and orange rotors on my scirocco which have never rusted before using it. It stopped happening when I stopped using polar blast (after a very though wheels off scrub with korrosol and then brake cleaner). PH neutrality isn't the only factor in corrosion, as you well know.

It's a good product, but keep it away from brakes or bare metal, and if you don't believe me, put some on some bare steel, and stand back and watch for 30 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2020)

Autoglym said:


> Are you sure about that? The product is not corrosive at all. It is neutral. Who told you it was corrosive?


Oh and here is video proof of corrosion from forensic detailing at 7.09 minutes in:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

11alan111 said:


> I wash my car by using snow foam only.


If you are not following up a snow foam pre-wash with a contact shampoo phase, it might be an idea to use a shampoo with a foam application. Shampoos are notably slicker than a snow foam so if you are only doing a one step clean, it might make more sense to use your contact wash with a product designed for the task rather than trying to ask more from your snow foam pre-wash. Adams car shampoo foams up nicely, is slick and can be used without issue in direct Sun. That would be my choice if I was doing what you were doing. I would still favour a foam pre-wash though.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

DannyRS3 said:


> Oh and here is video proof of corrosion from forensic detailing at 7.09 minutes in: YouTube


Those products were used neat in that test. I like Jon's videos but he has a tendency to test them at whatever concentration he likes rather than follow the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> If you are not following up a snow foam pre-wash with a contact shampoo phase, it might be an idea to use a shampoo with a foam application. Shampoos are notably slicker than a snow foam so if you are only doing a one step clean, it might make more sense to use your contact wash with a product designed for the task rather than trying to ask more from your snow foam pre-wash. Adams car shampoo foams up nicely, is slick and can be used without issue in direct Sun. That would be my choice if I was doing what you were doing. I would still favour a foam pre-wash though.


what i meant to say is,i only pressure wash my car then i put snow foam in the snow foam gun and cover it in foam,then wash it off


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

who makes and sells Autoglanz Spritzer


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

11alan111 said:


> who makes and sells Autoglanz Spritzer


Autoglanz are a proper manufacturer, County Detailing Supplies are the main distribution.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Those products were used neat in that test. I like Jon's videos but he has a tendency to test them at whatever concentration he likes rather than follow the manufacturer's instructions.


I agree, his test are not always as recommend, and could be paid for by sponsors, and should be taken with a grain of salt, but in this case it clearly shows the corrosion AG polar blast is capable of, which is likely worse with the addition of water to the mix. I'd suggest you try it yourself of your brakes and draw your own conclusion.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I like Auto Foam and Wax Planet Eight Below, haven't tried anything else that comes close to working as well.

There are a lot of superficial products including some mentioned already. In my experience you're doing nothing but wetting and softening dirt with a mild cleaner, the trade off is that the alkaline snow foams I mentioned do impact LSP performance over time.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> I like Auto Foam and Wax Planet Eight Below, haven't tried anything else that comes close to working as well.
> 
> There are a lot of superficial products including some mentioned already. In my experience you're doing nothing but wetting and softening dirt with a mild cleaner, the trade off is that the alkaline snow foams I mentioned do impact LSP performance over time.


Add autoglanz spritzer to that list, it's also very good 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Add autoglanz spritzer to that list, it's also very good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Been wanting to try it. Nearly bought it but going to wait until there is a discount or sale on!


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Spritzer is good I use it in a foaming spray bottle which still works great. Was quite watery for me at their recommended LSP safe dilution via my snow foam lance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

DannyRS3 said:


> I agree, his test are not always as recommend, and could be paid for by sponsors, and should be taken with a grain of salt, but in this case it clearly shows the corrosion AG polar blast is capable of, which is likely worse with the addition of water to the mix. I'd suggest you try it yourself of your brakes and draw your own conclusion.


I've never met John, but I can say we've never paid him for reviews, testing or anything whatsoever.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have tried a few (Megs Hyper-wash, Auto Finesse Avalanche etc.) and, whilst most did a good job, I have now switched BH auto-foam. Given the tiny ratio of product to water makes this incredibly economical and the cleaning power surpasses the others I have used. Getting the correct ratios is a bit of a pain the first time you use it but other than that, its a great product.


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m reiterating what has been said, but Auto Foam is unbeatable for me. I’ve never done the PIR test and just put 100ml with 800ish water. Cleans amazingly well. I once made the mistake of splitting a 5l bottle with a friend and he decanted it in to pop bottles. It melted through it. 

I’ve stopped using it after ceramic coating my car, as whilst there hasn’t been any proper testing, a number have said it damages the coating over time, and the PH of Auto Foam when diluted is outside of the parameters of my topper (reload). It’s a shame, as PH neutral foams don’t work anywhere near as well.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Stoner said:


> I have tried a few (Megs Hyper-wash, Auto Finesse Avalanche etc.) and, whilst most did a good job, I have now switched BH auto-foam. Given the tiny ratio of product to water makes this incredibly economical and the cleaning power surpasses the others I have used. Getting the correct ratios is a bit of a pain the first time you use it but other than that, its a great product.


Is this by pump sprayer? I agree 40ml in a litre for a pump sprayer is very economical, but my 650ml in a litre for a foam Lance is far from economic. Even my old Lance was 350-400ml for 4% to the panel.

Also it's just too harsh on lsp's for a weekly wash, I just use it through a pump sprayer now for when the car is particularly bad.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Supa Koopa said:


> Is this by pump sprayer? I agree 40ml in a litre for a pump sprayer is very economical, but my 650ml in a litre for a foam Lance is far from economic. Even my old Lance was 350-400ml for 4% to the panel.
> 
> Also it's just too harsh on lsp's for a weekly wash, I just use it through a pump sprayer now for when the car is particularly bad.


If you have something like a Kranzle or a K7 Karcher, then even on the minimum draw setting, the mix from the bottle gets pulled through very quickly and I could agree with you. However, if you have a more domestic pressure washer and set up the draw correctly when doing your calculations at 4% you should get at least 8 full cars of snowfoam (but more if you are just squirting the panel and stopping before moving to the next part). On my bottle, that means around 560ml of Autofoam but calculated with the +/- dial wound round not extreme to the minus but much more to the plus to not pull as much mix out of the bottle.

As has been mentioned, 4% pir is very effective and probably overkill for most well kept cars and will harm many LSP's including some coatings. BSD is quite chemically resisitant usually, but 4% Autofoam kills it quickly. At 2% it is still more effective than any pH neutral snowfoam I have used but even that is too strong/effective on my coated car (about right on my other car). I try to keep it at around 1% in the lance on the coated car. At this dilution, it's only about 65ml per 500ml to get around 1% and that 500 ml will do my car 5 times easy. Bargain.

I have not tried WaxPlanet's 8Below, but from the tests, it looks great, particularly its increased foam which is useful in warmer, sunnier weather for a longer dwell. However, I expect that it will have similar effects on LSP's as to achieve the same cleaning power, it will have similar pH and use similar surfactants.

Of the others I've tried, I like PolarBlast, but mainly for the smell. KKD Blizzard is ok, though not as strong as some seem to think. Car Chem's Snow Foam is the best of the rest that I have tried personally; a very good balance of cleaning, foaminess, economy and LSP safety.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> If you have something like a Kranzle or a K7 Karcher, then even on the minimum draw setting, the mix from the bottle gets pulled through very quickly and I could agree with you. However, if you have a more domestic pressure washer and set up the draw correctly when doing your calculations at 4% you should get at least 8 full cars of snowfoam (but more if you are just squirting the panel and stopping before moving to the next part). On my bottle, that means around 560ml of Autofoam but calculated with the +/- dial wound round not extreme to the minus but much more to the plus to not pull as much mix out of the bottle.
> 
> As has been mentioned, 4% pir is very effective and probably overkill for most well kept cars and will harm many LSP's including some coatings. BSD is quite chemically resisitant usually, but 4% Autofoam kills it quickly. At 2% it is still more effective than any pH neutral snowfoam I have used but even that is too strong/effective on my coated car (about right on my other car). I try to keep it at around 1% in the lance on the coated car. At this dilution, it's only about 65ml per 500ml to get around 1% and that 500 ml will do my car 5 times easy. Bargain.
> 
> ...


Below 8 is caustic.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Chaps,

everyone seems to get hung up on 4% panel impact ratio for BH Autofoam.

It is still pretty good at lower dilutions and at lower dilutions won't degrade your LSP as quickly.

Also I seem to recall a post by Bilt Hamber clarifying that temperature plays a big part in the characteristics of the cleaning chemicals, and that the cleaning (and hence degradation of LSPs) is enhanced at warmer temps, so 4% PIR on a hot panel from a hot pump spray can be quite strong.

So dial down the concentration, if it is warm and the car is not filthy, then don't aim for 4%.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> If you have something like a Kranzle or a K7 Karcher, then even on the minimum draw setting, the mix from the bottle gets pulled through very quickly and I could agree with you. However, if you have a more domestic pressure washer and set up the draw correctly when doing your calculations at 4% you should get at least 8 full cars of snowfoam (but more if you are just squirting the panel and stopping before moving to the next part). On my bottle, that means around 560ml of Autofoam but calculated with the +/- dial wound round not extreme to the minus but much more to the plus to not pull as much mix out of the bottle.
> 
> As has been mentioned, 4% pir is very effective and probably overkill for most well kept cars and will harm many LSP's including some coatings. BSD is quite chemically resisitant usually, but 4% Autofoam kills it quickly. At 2% it is still more effective than any pH neutral snowfoam I have used but even that is too strong/effective on my coated car (about right on my other car). I try to keep it at around 1% in the lance on the coated car. At this dilution, it's only about 65ml per 500ml to get around 1% and that 500 ml will do my car 5 times easy. Bargain.
> 
> ...


Kranzle 1152 TST - it pulls a lot of water through.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Supa Koopa said:


> Kranzle 1152 TST - it pulls a lot of water through.


Buy a worse pressure washer then! :lol:

Set the bottle all the way to plus and see if that helps with how much mix comes through. It may just be a pump sprayer for you though.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Those products were used neat in that test. I like Jon's videos but he has a tendency to test them at whatever concentration he likes rather than follow the manufacturer's instructions.


On the bonnet test he claims to make them down to the dilutions we would apply in a gun. Least that is what I thought he said.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Buy a worse pressure washer then! :lol:
> 
> Set the bottle all the way to plus and see if that helps with how much mix comes through. It may just be a pump sprayer for you though.


But if I change the mix on the Lance then there isn't 4% PIR hitting the car. That's the whole point of doing the measuring thing in the first place. 

I'm sure it works well and people seem to love it, but for me it's too harsh on the protection I spend hours applying and just isn't economical at the recommended dilutions. I think I'll stick to all show and no go foams that just help move the loose crap from the surface, and keep auto foam for the odd winter occasion when I need more oomph.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Derek Mc said:


> On the bonnet test he claims to make them down to the dilutions we would apply in a gun. Least that is what I thought he said.


Yes he did Derek. It was the 'simulated dirt test' I was referring to. :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Supa Koopa said:


> But if I change the mix on the Lance then there isn't 4% PIR hitting the car. That's the whole point of doing the measuring thing in the first place.
> 
> I'm sure it works well and people seem to love it, but for me it's too harsh on the protection I spend hours applying and just isn't economical at the recommended dilutions. I think I'll stick to all show and no go foams that just help move the loose crap from the surface, and keep auto foam for the odd winter occasion when I need more oomph.


You do the measuring with the minimum draw. The calculations you have done are based on what was pulled through when the bottle was presumably set to minus, so sucking big time? If you were to do it again and fill the bottle with water and set the bottle to plus (minimum bottle draw) in theory you would jet out much more water in the big container before the bottle was emptied. You would then do your calculations based on those sums.

On my Nilfisk C130 it comes out sooooo slow that if I turn it all the way to plus, I can fill the snowfoam bottle with 1 litre of Autofoam and it wouldn't get to 4% PIR, it comes out way too thin, probably not even 0.5% pir. I have to turn it back a bit to minus for it to come out at 4% (or 2% or whatever). I usually 50/50 it in the bottle and because I've been using this stuff for so long that I'm pretty good at guesstimating the strength based on the foam and the draw speed.

On your unit/lance combo, I'm guessing it will suck through more on full plus than mine but it should still be the minimum bottle draw. That is how you get more uses per bottle.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry but I don't get that. 4% PIR is 4% PIR. I'd have to up the concentration in the bottle if I reduced the flow to get 4%. By the way I have a mtm pf22 so if you turn it to plus you get more concentrate, so the opposite of yours and makes more sense. 

Surely when calculating you set the dial wherever you are going to use it. To use the full litre bottle I use 16 litres of water. That's 640ml in the litre bottle. If I reduce the concentrate going in the mix I might go through 20 litres of water before using the one litre bottle. That would need 800ml of auto foam for 4% PIR. I'd probably have to use it neat in the bottle as the kranzle is 10l/min.

So 640ml is 7.8 bottles from a 5 litre tub. 1 bottle gives me 16 litres of wash. 7.8 X 16 = 124.8 litres of wash. I use half the bottle for a wash (it's a big car). So that's 8 litres a wash, but effectively 15.6 washes
800ml is 6.25 bottles X 20 litres = 125 litres of wash / my 8 litres/wash example is 15.6 washes
1000ml is 5 bottles X 25 litres = 125 litres of wash, I think you can see where I'm going with this. 4% PIR is exactly that. 

I hope that makes sense and my calculations look correct.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm learning from this discussion what the plus and minus do on my bottle.

I use AF with an AG Polar blaster bottle and I have to have it almost fully on minus to get snow otherwise I get sleet!

It doesn't really matter to me about 4%pir as my cars are never dirty and it's just a means of removing a small percentage of dirt before I use a mitt.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DannyRS3 said:


> Polar blast is good, however it is very corrosive. Keep it well away from wheel arches and brakes IMO.
> 
> .


How do you know this ? Im sure Autoglym would have precautions on their instructions etc if it was a corrosive product and is shown as PH neutral !

What is Polar Blast?

Polar Blast is a snow foam that can be applied using a pressure washer or foam gun. It covers the vehicle in a rich blanket of foam that clings to paintwork to gently loosen dirt and heavy soiling prior to shampooing. This reduces the risk of scratches and swirl marks caused by a sponge or wash mitt moving over heavy contamination. Polar Blast can be used instead of a shampoo if the vehicle isn't heavily soiled, just ensure you rinse the vehicle with water first to remove the top layer of dirt.

Is Polar Blast pH Neutral?

Yes, it is pH neutral and will therefore not remove wax.

Do I use Polar Blast instead of shampoo?

Polar Blast has been primarily formulated as a new pre-wash product. By using it in advance of your regular Autoglym shampoo you will loosen heavy soiling and contaminants and begin to dissolve traffic film. This will significantly reduce the risk of contamination scratching your paintwork when you agitate the shampoo foam with a sponge or wash mitt.

We would only recommend its use in place of a shampoo if your paintwork has very light soiling. In these circumstances please ensure you rinse the vehicle first to remove any heavier contamination.

Polar Blast has been formulated to go through a pressure Washer and we would not recommend using from a bucket.

Should I agitate the foam generated by Polar Blast?

We would not recommend agitation as part of a pre-wash process. Allow the product to dwell on the paintwork for up to 10 minutes. This will allow Polar Blast to safely soften and loosen soiling, before rinsing with your pressure washer.

If your vehicle only has very light soiling and you are using in place of shampoo. Please rinse vehicle first before applying Polar Blast. You can either allow to dwell and rinse without agitation or agitate with a sponge or wash mitt prior to rinsing.

What is the recommended Dilution rate for Polar Blast?

This really is dependent on several factors including the level of foam you would like to achieve, the settings of your pressure washer and the hardness of water in your area.

In summary the product has been developed to work neat through to 1part Polar Blast to 10 parts water. We have been very happy with the product performance diluted at 1:5.

Pre dilute to make approx. ½ litre of diluted solution and fill the bottle of your foam gun.

Can I use this product in a bucket and not a pressure Washer?

Polar Blast has been designed and formulated for use through a foam gun attached to a pressure washer. We do not recommend using this product in a bucket.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Supa Koopa said:


> Sorry but I don't get that. 4% PIR is 4% PIR. I'd have to up the concentration in the bottle if I reduced the flow to get 4%. By the way I have a mtm pf22 so if you turn it to plus you get more concentrate, so the opposite of yours and makes more sense.
> 
> Surely when calculating you set the dial wherever you are going to use it. To use the full litre bottle I use 16 litres of water. That's 640ml in the litre bottle. If I reduce the concentrate going in the mix I might go through 20 litres of water before using the one litre bottle. That would need 800ml of auto foam for 4% PIR. I'd probably have to use it neat in the bottle as the kranzle is 10l/min.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying and on a big flow machine, it may not work as the flow rate would be too much at all times and clearly your snowfoam bottle is different to mine, you'd have to try the experiment and do the calculations to be sure.

I agree that you calculate based on where you'd normally set the dial, but if it's set on a high draw setting, then it's gonna munch through the mix. However, I'm not sure there would be such a small difference between the high and low draw setting in relation to how much water you'd go through. Like I said in mine, I couldn't use the full low draw setting as I'd never get 4%, but when I get to the right setting, the mix comes out of the bottle MUCH slower than at the high draw setting. On mine at least, this allows me to get probably 16 SEAT Leon's out of 1 litre of Autofoam.

I rarely use 4% and I never fill the mix bottle, so I put a 50/50 mix in the bottle and fill it to a 3rd full. That will go around both my cars for the initial foam/rinse, brushwork/rinse and foam/soap stages. I'll use it a bit stronger on the SEAT compared to the coated car, so it will be around 2% for the SEAT and about 1.25% on the Porsche.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I found polar blast used to really corrode my discs, I now use magifoam which is OK think I’ll go bilt hamber next time, or maybe wax planet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

I was always happy with Autobrite Magifoam and have had quite a few Bottles of it over the last few Years.

I got some Halfords Vouchers for Xmas so bought some Polar Blast to try, Not overly impressed with it to be honest.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Even though I haven't offered any group buys own my foam as yet, I'd happily put it up against any other foam out there


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

bonelorry said:


> I was always happy with Autobrite Magifoam and have had quite a few Bottles of it over the last few Years.
> 
> I got some Halfords Vouchers for Xmas so bought some Polar Blast to try, Not overly impressed with it to be honest.


It's not great at all. At best it's good enough for dust and pollen, I found it a waste of time on anything else. Still have 3/4 bottle unused vs an empty bottle of auto foam. Have 8 below to rey next.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Even though I haven't offered any group buys own my foam as yet, I'd happily put it up against any other foam out there


Fair play mate that's a big one!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Even though I haven't offered any group buys own my foam as yet, I'd happily put it up against any other foam out there


@Ross correct me if I'm wrong but yours is a very different type of snow foam to the likes being discussed here? Superficial and clingy foam with gentle cleaners to allow the TFR (with the cleaning power) more dwell time definitely has a place, and I'm sure it will compare favourably against other pH neutral foams.

Depends what the OP means by effective I suppose - the high alkaline products mentioned earlier will always have more bite... very effective as a pre-wash, but not so effective at maintaining peak LSP performance.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Even though I haven't offered any group buys own my foam as yet, I'd happily put it up against any other foam out there


Hi Ross. Is yours pH neutral and lsp safe? These high alkaline ones are great for cleaning and stripping your protection at the same time, but after spending a lot of time ceramic coating my car I'd like to keep it for as long as I can.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> @Ross correct me if I'm wrong but yours is a very different type of snow foam to the likes being discussed here? Superficial and clingy foam with gentle cleaners to allow the TFR (with the cleaning power) more dwell time definitely has a place, and I'm sure it will compare favourably against other pH neutral foams.
> 
> Depends what the OP means by effective I suppose - the high alkaline products mentioned earlier will always have more bite... very effective as a pre-wash, but not so effective at maintaining peak LSP performance.


I couldn't have put it better myself, and that's exactly what it is.

It's designed to allow longer dwell times for the ore wash to do the real hard work



supa koopa said:


> Hi Ross. Is yours pH neutral and lsp safe? These high alkaline ones are great for cleaning and stripping your protection at the same time, but after spending a lot of time ceramic coating my car I'd like to keep it for as long as I can


Yessir. pH neutral & lsp safe.


----------

